# Found an Ad for Baby Argentine on Craigslist (Brooklyn)



## ashesc212 (Dec 4, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/pet/941193837.html">http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/pet/941193837.html</a><!-- m -->

if anyone is interested...


----------

